# Maltese mix in Chicago area.



## =supermanskivvies= (Aug 7, 2008)

Adopt a Dog

Look at that cute face! Not sure what she's mixed with...any ideas? Looks mostly Maltese to me

I volunteer there but haven't been able to come in for over a week, so I haven't met her yet. But she looks adorable!


----------



## mrsmediauph (Feb 19, 2013)

She's adorable!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh she is cute! Hope she finds a forever home soon!


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

What a sweet face on that little Malt. Sure hope that someone gets her and gives here a furever home real soon!!


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

omg TOO cute... and too tempting!!! we already have 2!!! must distract myself...


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

She's adorable, I hope she finds a home.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Courtney, maybe we could share her . . .


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

A definite cutie pie and you are right looks pure maltese to me!


----------



## =supermanskivvies= (Aug 7, 2008)

Well, that was quick! She got adopted today!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Great news! Hope she has a wonderful forever family!


----------

